# quitting reserves to join reg



## DogPatch06 (16 Oct 2013)

I haven't started bmq or picked up any gear. I've been parading every Thursday night and I literally just sit there for 90% of the time. Should I just quit reserves to join reg force instead?


----------



## JorgSlice (16 Oct 2013)

You've been sworn in so you would have to do a Component Transfer.

If it is what you want to do, do it. Note though, a CT can take up to a year or more. If it makes you feel better, I had to sit around too although I did PT with the unit, learned how to use the weapons while I waited for a course listing


----------



## brihard (16 Oct 2013)

DogPatch06 said:
			
		

> I haven't started bmq or picked up any gear. I've been parading every Thursday night and I literally just sit there for 90% of the time. Should I just quit reserves to join reg force instead?



Yeah, you've just sat there for 90% of your time. You aren't trained to do anything yet. You haven't even started basic. You don't yet have a schmick of a clue about what's going on or what the expectations are.

Joining the reserves is not an immediate immersion into your GI-Jane inspired notions of what the military is. Any time between now and when you start basic is basically just killing time.

Wait out until the next BMQ is starting, then dive in. Then get your trade courses done this summer. At this point you wouldn't be able to clear out, get into the reg force, and get through basic in that time anyway. So see out what you've begun, suck up the boredom for a bit, and accept that it will take time before you're useful.

The path to begin in the reserves is not necessarily quick. For those of us who have seen it through, however, it has been rewarding. Be patient.


----------



## DAA (16 Oct 2013)

DogPatch06 said:
			
		

> I haven't started bmq or picked up any gear. I've been parading every Thursday night and I literally just sit there for 90% of the time. Should I just quit reserves to join reg force instead?



I will give you fair warning.............

If you "quit" the Reserves, with the intention of subsequently joining the Regular Force, you will be classified as a "4.C. Voluntary Release prior to reaching the Operationally Functional Point (OFP)" and would therefore not be eligible to reapply for a minimum of "1 year" from the date of your release from the Reserves.  Further more, you would be subject to additional scrutiny once you are eligible to re-apply which will require higher level approval in order to be processed.


----------



## x_para76 (16 Oct 2013)

DogPatch06 said:
			
		

> I haven't started bmq or picked up any gear. I've been parading every Thursday night and I literally just sit there for 90% of the time. Should I just quit reserves to join reg force instead?



If you plan on spending anytime in the military you might as well get used to playing "hurry up and wait" as it's probably the army's favourite game. Although "on the bus off the bus" would be a close second.


----------



## mariomike (16 Oct 2013)

DogPatch06 said:
			
		

> Should I just quit reserves to join reg force instead?



Do you want a part-time or full-time job with the CAF?

( You will also have to consider Reply #3. )


----------



## ARMY_101 (16 Oct 2013)

DogPatch06 said:
			
		

> I haven't started bmq or picked up any gear. I've been parading every Thursday night and I literally just sit there for 90% of the time. Should I just quit reserves to join reg force instead?



Get used to it. It happens after you've been trained too.


----------



## krimynal (16 Oct 2013)

The real question I have is : What do you think the Army is really all about ???

I mean .... even in the reg forces , you do realize that most of your time is gonna be drills , PT , and boring stuff , especially if you are in the combat arms.

Don't want to discourage you .... but Regular or Reserve , it'll be pretty much the same stuff .... only one is from Monday to Friday , the other one is part time .....


*EDIT*

The reason why I'm stating this is just to make sure , you are not gonna do gun shooting every week , you are not gonna do grenade throwing everyweek , and you will damn sure not gonna do weapons training every week.  

Okay at first you get your job training and everything , but once you have done that .... well .... most of the time , you are not gonna do any crazy stuff , if you joined the army in the hopes to use guns and everything as a daily thing .... It's not gonna happen !


----------



## BlueShield (17 Oct 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> You've been sworn in so you would have to do a Component Transfer.
> 
> If it is what you want to do, do it. Note though, a CT can take up to a year or more. If it makes you feel better, I had to sit around too although I did PT with the unit, learned how to use the weapons while I waited for a course listing


well... some people applied to regular force directly have waited for 3 years````
CT can take up to a year``` seems better...


----------



## ARMY_101 (17 Oct 2013)

BlueShield said:
			
		

> well... some people applied to regular force directly have waited for 3 years````
> CT can take up to a year``` seems better...



No one said a CT is one year *max*. More like a CT takes one year *minimum.* I've seen people wait a few months, and some wait 5+ years.


----------



## dapachec (17 Oct 2013)

You're likely not allowed to get involved in some of the drills, but you could learn a thing or two from watching and getting mentally involved. Does your unit have any weight equipment? Could always work out as well.


----------



## JorgSlice (18 Oct 2013)

BlueShield said:
			
		

> well... some people applied to regular force directly have waited for 3 years````
> CT can take up to a year``` seems better...



I said a year or more.

Also,

Depending on your unit, some will show you some drill, weapons cleaning. Ask your Chain of Command if there's anything you can learn or be taught for the time being until you're course loaded.


----------

